# Goodwood breakfast meet 9th october



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi guys after another successful meet at goodwood I've decided to make this a monthly meet. So for anyone who's not been before we meet around 9am there is a cafe on site that does a great breakfast and coffee all TT's welcome be nice to see some more mk2 and mk3 as well. Hopefully we will get chance to head over to the paddocks this time get some photos. Let me know and I will put your name on the list.





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
1)cam69


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, good idea, I'll see you and everyone else there...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am 50:50 on being able to make it, but put it in my diary


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Count me in, always a great meeting


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Finally got them done lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

They look good, it balances out the black nicely.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

I should be there


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

How did I miss this? I should be there 

J
xx


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking good for tomorrow guys.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well if it is going to be sunny, it would be rude not to 

If it stops raining here long enough to get the car cleaned I will be there


----------



## hurricanehunter (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry for the 11th hour reply, but am planning to be there


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

hurricanehunter said:


> Sorry for the 11th hour reply, but am planning to be there


Not a problem buddy just turn up.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Will be there


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

If anyone got some good pics today can you post them here i want to use them for the next meet thread. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep will have look at my snaps later.

I don't think they are all of my car :lol:

Good to do this again, great way to spend the Sunday morning......and that's not just 'stretching my legs' with the v6's on the way down


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sunshine, good company and a great breakfast what more could you ask for 

Well done Cam for organising 8)


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Righy guys im thinking of sorting one for next month but on a Saturday morning that means there will be a track day going on to so we can watch that and have a look round the cars. Who would be up for this ??

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

12th looks a good one, I can't make the 19th working


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yer i was thinking the 12th would be a good one.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

12th should work for me too.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I think I can do that so count me in again.

Here's a few shots of today, thanks for organising this Cam:


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice pics Michael

one more from a different perspective 



Unfortunately I shall be on holiday on the 12th but look forward to catching up with you soon :!:


----------



## dorianwoolger (Aug 31, 2014)

Missed the last few but have put the 12th in the diary. Hope you make these more often.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

sussexbythesea said:


> Nice pics Michael
> 
> one more from a different perspective
> 
> ...


I will do another one in december to. Have a good holiday.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

